# Band needs promo shots. North Delaware, help?



## Riffer (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm in a local cover band and we want some new promo shots of us for flyers and such. Anyone here from the Northern Delaware area that might be able to help us out? Please let me know asap if you can 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Dalcan (Dec 2, 2014)

I'll be coming down to Virginia for the holidays in late December. PM me and we can talk prices.


----------

